# North Florida cave diving.



## SynSix (Jun 23, 2019)

Caves eat light, the more the better. Most of my videos have been shot with Light Monkey's 35W HID with video reflector and their 12W LED. Sometimes I'll use helmet mounted 2 cells if warranted. There are tons of solid video out, this is my best work in my opinion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXyzrxgn_AQ


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 18, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Man, I would panic so bad, I probably used up one tank of air in 5 min.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 19, 2019)

Watched whole thing, Ginnie Spgs is about 35-40 min north of me. So did you come up in another spring or the same one you went down in? The rope system looks confusing to me, going all different ways. Little fish at the 8:30 mark.


----------

